# One too many drink thread



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

This happens to all of us every once in a while figured I'd start a thread where we can come and blabber about anything! Damn those spirits some times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Happened to me just now, drinking Knob Creek I posted something in Habano forum that should have gone somewhere else. Bourbon is my weakness.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

One time I got drunk up at the huntin shack and shot up my car... like not just one shot. A mag dump of 9mm. (I dont condone guns and drinking, I regret it). It was an '88 Volvo wagon. I ended up derbying it a couple years later and took 2nd place.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Oh this $hitnis gonna go deep. 
I've had a couple nights I wish I didn't remember the little bit I remember. Burnouts and neighbors and cops. And that's just the tip. I get amazed how much I feel after one drink in the summer time. 30 minutes ago I was 1 eyeing it but now I'm okay. Heat is a bastard! The pic is my garage on unsaid night...lmao









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Arizona has mandatory sentencing laws if caught & convicted of driving drunk. Here in Maricopa County as a bonus you use to having to serve time in Sheriff Joe's Famous Tent City. Can not think of anymore fun then doing time outside when it is 115 degrees plus, making new friends in the Tents.

Also you get a new outfit starting with pink undies, stripped suit, and worst of all food that makes some of the correctional staff sick at their stomachs as it is dished out. 

Then there is the added bonus of have an auto ignition interlock device placee in & upon you vehicle at you expense. So you have to blow clean air to start your vehicle, and blow more to keep in running as your drive to where you are going. Then there is the penalty most insurance companies hit you with because you are a convicted drunk driver. You car insurance is very very expensive.

If all this sounds like some kind of deterrent, it is not. I say that as I know a young gentleman who works for the SO in Corrections, and he says he is always amazed to see the cops bring someone in to be booked on suspicion of drunk driving who has been released less than 60 days ago.

Tent City is no more, the new Sheriff close what people use to call Joe's Hotel. But being in jail is not a fun experience. But it beats the heck out of the death penalty some third world countries impose on drunk drivers.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Yup sheriff Joe served his purpose but needed to go. Don't think they guy in charge now will last long. But this ain't about srinkin and drivin, just about having one too many and knowing it...lol..... Joe ain't got nothin on me tonight in my back yard! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

People either loved Joe, or hated the man. You guy I know works for the SO as a Dention Officer. His take on Joe was Detention was not as important as "real" deputies. He had high hopes with the new sheriff. Not much has changed except the "tents" are gone.

I think I personally understood what Joe was trying to accomplish with:

Pink Undies

Striped Suits

Crap Food

No Smoking

No **** 

Chain Gangs

Tents

All just awful, in hope that awful ment fewer replete offenders. I know one guy personally from a pool league I use to play. He was arrest & convicted of DUI. He did 30 days in the "tents". Has not taken another drink, but is stuck with high insurance & blow to drive device (Interlock)


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

GOT14U said:


> This happens to all of us every once in a while figured I'd start a thread where we can come and blabber about anything! Damn those spirits some times!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there done this just last night. We were fine drinking measured and timed Spirit mixes and a beer back, until the ladies came home and started a ruckus with sparkling wine and chocolate cake shots.

Drink loads of water, eat some greasy spoon food and take a mega B vitamin with a big glass of water with another multivitamin at the bedside.

Just my experiences.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Got really really drunk..took my shotgun outside and started shooting the hell out of an old wall unit A/C. No Big Deal......unless you are in the middle of a row of duplexes in the city limits of Savannah Ga. A Neighbor came over with a pistol yelling something about me being crazy. When the cops came, believe it or not, they were called, they came in and the first thing he did was kick a sleeping bag laid out on the floor with the shotgun under it. Savannah doesn't have very comfortable jails....


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Been there done this just last night. We were fine drinking measured and timed Spirit mixes and a beer back, until the ladies came home and started a ruckus with sparkling wine and chocolate cake shots.
> 
> Drink loads of water, eat some greasy spoon food and take a mega B vitamin with a big glass of water with another multivitamin at the bedside.
> 
> ...


Those damn women are at fault it sounds like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Got really really drunk..took my shotgun outside and started shooting the hell out of an old wall unit A/C. No Big Deal......unless you are in the middle of a row of duplexes in the city limits of Savannah Ga. A Neighbor came over with a pistol yelling something about me being crazy. When the cops came, believe it or not, they were called, they came in and the first thing he did was kick a sleeping bag laid out on the floor with the shotgun under it. Savannah doesn't have very comfortable jails....


Never met a jailhouse bed that was comfortable.....lol....thank god I was young then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

I respect Arizona's DUI, DWI laws to the point of when I go out, I limit myself to a single beer. Honestly the cost associated with a DUI are not in my budget.

Friend got picked up for DUI in LA County, he hire an attorney to get him off. The attorney asked the question he apparently asked all his DUI clients. Mr. P did you know you were to drunk to drive? Friend replied YES.

Mr. P why if you knew you were drunk, did you choose to try & drive home? The answer was something about a taxi ride would have been over 50 bucks, and then he would have to find a way to go back and get his care the next day.

The attorney said something about you are going to pay many times more then 50 bucks for the attorney services. He was right my friend Mr. P was about $15,000.00 into his attorney, insurance co, and court costs.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have TONS of drunken stories.. That happens when you get drunk every day for twelve years..

Me and my dad were watching my mom tending her flower bed a couple weeks ago and he brought this one up... For the hundredth time.

I was in my late teens. I woke up with my pops kickin me, calling me a drunken blah blah blah...
I passed out in the door way, half in the house, half still outside..
Apparently I had tried to back into my parking spot, drove my little Daytona over a row of hedges, into the middle of my mother's perfect flower garden. What the car didn't destroy I smashed crawling into the house. I knew I crawled because I was a muddy mess..

Nothing like being kicked awake at 4 in the morning. But I'm guessing it was even more infuriating trying to get to work and your drunken kid is passed out in the door...

Another good one is when my parent's neighbor called and thought I was dead. I must of opened the door on my car and passed out. My legs were in the car and the rest of me was face down in the driveway. That time I got sprayed with the hose.. I remember going in the house to change into dry clothes. I could hear my mom and the neighbor lady laughing their @sses off.. Worst part is I had to walk right back out and go to work..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Does being drunk now count?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Damn skippy, it's 5 o'clock somewhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

When i was an EMT I was stationed in a small "everyone-knows-everyone" kind of town. 
Me and my colleagues were out drinking on one of our nights off, and i got absolutely blasted. From what i've been told we had a good time, that i cannot remember taking part in.

The only thing i remember is me falling to sleep in what i thought were just some random bushes.
When i wake up, I am being carefully dragged out of the county medical officer's price winning rose bush, which i had completely destroyed. He helped me up, and started picking thorns out of my body, at which point i proceded to throw up on his dog who were sniffing around my legs.

He never let me forget that morning


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I've spent many weeks in Maricopa. Love the place. Pretty much guaranteed heat and sun.

I've never driven drunk. For those of us who are younger, the cost of insurance is already quite high. Couple that with a DUI conviction and it would be fairly impossible to afford for a lot of us. That alone keeps us from even getting close to that "line".


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Oops, I forgot that rye on Fri. night was "Bottled in Bond". I don't bounce back the way I used to.


----------



## F1-500 (Jul 14, 2017)

One time years ago, a buddy and I were drunk and walking back to his place from the bar. Apparently somehow we ended up getting separated. All I remember is waking up on a random enclosed porch, in a neighborhood I was not familiar with, and had about 30 mins to get to work. Somehow I found my way to my car and made it on time.

Another time, this same buddy came with my old band to play a show out of town. We played the show and got pretty lit. We had a place to stay, and after the show we were waiting on the guy who we were staying with. For whatever reason, we decided we were sick of waiting. So the two of us set off on foot. We found a house with a fire escape, climbed up and slept on the roof to the first floor. Woke up in the morning, and we were right outside a 2nd floor window. To this day, I don't know how they didn't see us, but it certain;y made us panic and get out of there as quick as possible.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

People make fun of the people on the Jersey shore but they saved my @ss..

When I was in my early twenties my buddy's buddy had a house on the shore. I'd been there for a total of 5 minutes before we went drinking. Around closing time I was crushed, my buddies said we we're leaving so I left. The bouncers made me finish my drink( glass of straight vodka). Next thing I remember I was face down on the sidewalk and two older people were helping me up asking where I lived. All I could tell em was there was a motorcycle and a lifted jeep in front. Somehow they put me in the right house, covered me up, and left. My buddies past em on the way out of the drive and got the whole story. I didn't remember anything after chugging the vodka. Man I miss those days..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was young and stupid when this happened, so......

I was at a local watering hole, watching a new (at that time) band called "Cinderella" and was getting pretty lit. Well, the club closed around 02:30 hours and I (again, being younger and...., well anyways....) drove home. I remember getting in the car and one part of the drive home, a curvey road along the way, and that's it. I woke up later that morning on my sofa, still dressed. I got to stirring around, and eventually stepped out on the front porch and noticed my car driver side door was wide open. I walked over and found that my keys were still in the ignition and the "ding ding ding" was still sounding. Now I know I locked my front door when I left for the club so I have no idea to this day how I got inside with the keys still in my car... I chalk the entire matter up to my being under the protection of a Higher Power than the booze.


----------

